# filter ideas/questions



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ok well first off , since i removed my 2 ac110s from the tank that i was using for polishing (with floss) , i have not been happy with the clarity of the tank . i replaced the acs110 with a eheim 2227 , the tank has a fx5 , eheim wet/dry 2229 as well , i also run a 25 watt uv .


has anybody ever used floss in in a fx5 , does it work well or not ??

i am considering adding a smaller eheim and filling it for floss , just for polishing ? 

ideas , suggestions are welcome !!


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe try Purigen, for some reason my water is amazingly clear and I am not sure why, apart from maybe that I am running it.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

darb said:


> maybe try Purigen, for some reason my water is amazingly clear and I am not sure why, apart from maybe that I am running it.


is it a additive of some sort ?

ya when i was using the acs as my polishing , my water was mountain water clear .. , now not so much ..


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

purigen is macro-porous synthetic polymer that removes soluble and insoluble impurities from water... got that from their website haha aka small beads that clean your water .. you put them in a mesh bag and put it into your filter

here's the link for more info
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Purigen.html


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

L!$A said:


> purigen is macro-porous synthetic polymer that removes soluble and insoluble impurities from water... got that from their website haha aka small beads that clean your water .. you put them in a mesh bag and put it into your filter
> 
> here's the link for more info
> http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Purigen.html


ok that helps a bit , but im not gonna put that stuf in my 2 eheim wet/dry filters , i wonder would it be ok in my fx5 ? or is it ok to add floss in it as well ??


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

and the second greatest thing about it is that you just regenerate it in bleach and use it over and over again.

a little expensive, but it lasts virtually forever.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> ok that helps a bit , but im not gonna put that stuf in my 2 eheim wet/dry filters , i wonder would it be ok in my fx5 ? or is it ok to add floss in it as well ??


both will work fine together.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

darb said:


> both will work fine together.


so it is safe to add floss to a fx5 ? i cant find any info on which basket to put the floss in ?

id rather try the floss , cause i have a ton of it , then if problem still remains , ill try the pirgein stuff


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

never mind , i found a good link , the floss on top works best !!

http://thegab.org/Water-Quality/filter-profiles-fluval-fx5.html

thanks


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Another product you might consider is chemi-pure; it's probably similar to purigen. I used it in my Fluval canister filter for my sw setup back in the nineties and I never had a water clarity problem in my tank. It's also good for fw tanks as well.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Only problem with floss in the fx5 is it tends to plug up real fast. I have tried it and was not to happy . Flow rate drops off fast and microbubbles start to come out.
The best thing IMO...( cant beat the price and reusable as well ) for water clarity are the sponge filters with a power head on them. I stack 2 together with a maxijet 1200 and clean every other day and the fine particals it picks out is pretty amazing. My water is crystal clear due to them.
Lisa had a problem with water clarity and used one as well and was equaly impressed.
Once it is clear you can cut back to once a week cleaning
bill


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Floss in the FX5 is ok and you can actually buy their own Fluval brand FX5 pads, but they clog quickly and will need to be washed frequently. Especially true with the fine polish pads. You will notice the flow from the filter is drastically reduced. 

Purigen is cool stuff which you can pack into a filter bag and place in your canister, lower flow canister the better. The more time the purigen has to contact the water, the better.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bill is right about the maxijet with foam. I use a block of Poret foam I got from April and that foam clogs after a week but the water is crystal clear.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Aquaman said:


> Only problem with floss in the fx5 is it tends to plug up real fast. I have tried it and was not to happy . Flow rate drops off fast and microbubbles start to come out.
> The best thing IMO...( cant beat the price and reusable as well ) for water clarity are the sponge filters with a power head on them. I stack 2 together with a maxijet 1200 and clean every other day and the fine particals it picks out is pretty amazing. My water is crystal clear due to them.
> Lisa had a problem with water clarity and used one as well and was equaly impressed.
> Once it is clear you can cut back to once a week cleaning
> bill


ok good to know about the floss ..

but im trying to work with what i got , i dont wanna add anything else to my setup , as i just cleaned up the hoses and have a super clean look , everything tucked away and hidden ,


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

tony1928 said:


> Floss in the FX5 is ok and you can actually buy their own Fluval brand FX5 pads, but they clog quickly and will need to be washed frequently. Especially true with the fine polish pads. You will notice the flow from the filter is drastically reduced.
> 
> Purigen is cool stuff which you can pack into a filter bag and place in your canister, lower flow canister the better. The more time the purigen has to contact the water, the better.


so if i were to do the purigen it would work best in my eheim wet/dry filters .cause the fx5 has a much higher flow rate ?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tony is right in that more contact time is better. But it'll still work. I run Purigen in my FX5 and it clears the water quite a bit. As a matter of fact, I can tell when to recharge my Purigen just by looking at my water.

It's not cheap, but it is rechargeable.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

How much is Purigen? Since we're on the topic lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got 1 L here: http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5812/c151229/p17164697.html

And last year at Xmas, I got one at Kind Ed's for about $10 more (but no shipping of course).


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Good thing it's rechargeable .. could you image if it wasn't...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

JUICE said:


> so if i were to do the purigen it would work best in my eheim wet/dry filters .cause the fx5 has a much higher flow rate ?


Yes, I agree. Just make sure it doesn't impede your waterflow as I'm not sure how the wet dry works.


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

I run Island pets floss in my FX5, it works well but it kills the flow. Probably cuts it in half, but it doesnt bother me because I have a on of flow.


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Yeah same experience with me, floss plugs up and slows down the flow a bit but makes the water clear!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

tab said:


> I run Island pets floss in my FX5, it works well but it kills the flow. Probably cuts it in half, but it doesnt bother me because I have a on of flow.


it slows the flow , but doesnt damage the filter at all right ?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

JUICE said:


> it slows the flow , but doesnt damage the filter at all right ?


My understanding of pumps is that any restiction to the flow adds additional load and friction which will shorten the life of the impeller (just my opinion)
thats why leave my xp4 running wide open at the adjusting valve

I am gonna try this purigen product, it looks like the good stuff for sure. I am using the high micron sponges in my xp4 but I am just gonna toss a bag of purigen into an old hob filter and see what happens. It really isnt all that expensive.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

gimlid said:


> My understanding of pumps is that any restiction to the flow adds additional load and friction which will shorten the life of the impeller (just my opinion)
> thats why leave my xp4 running wide open at the adjusting valve
> 
> I am gonna try this purigen product, it looks like the good stuff for sure. I am using the high micron sponges in my xp4 but I am just gonna toss a bag of purigen into an old hob filter and see what happens. It really isnt all that expensive.


ya me too , off to j&l this morning ...

as for the floss , im really on top of things in my tank , as soon as i see i drop in the flow rate , ill change it . its no big deal for me , i can swap out floss in 2 minutes .


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> I am using the high micron sponges in my xp4 but I am just gonna toss a bag of purigen into an old hob filter and see what happens. It really isnt all that expensive.


You'll see a difference, but not as much as in a smaller canister like my 2213 because of the inherent bypass of a HOB. And I agree, it's actually much cheaper than carbon. My 1 L of Purigen has lasted me 2 years and I'm still using it. Make sure you get "the bag" or the Purigen will leak out since it's so small.



JUICE said:


> as for the floss , im really on top of things in my tank , as soon as i see i drop in the flow rate , ill change it . its no big deal for me , i can swap out floss in 2 minutes .


Wow, you're an FX5. It takes me 5 minutes just to disconnect and pull the FX5 out. In my 2028, it takes like 20 seconds to do that, and hence the reason I like it, regardless of it's quirks.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You'll see a difference, but not as much as in a smaller canister like my 2213 because of the inherent bypass of a HOB. And I agree, it's actually much cheaper than carbon. My 1 L of Purigen has lasted me 2 years and I'm still using it. Make sure you get "the bag" or the Purigen will leak out since it's so small.
> 
> Wow, you're an FX5. It takes me 5 minutes just to disconnect and pull the FX5 out. In my 2028, it takes like 20 seconds to do that, and hence the reason I like it, regardless of it's quirks.


here gary follow these steps and it takes 2 minutes 
http://www.innovationlandscaping.com/fx5/valves.html

simple as pie .. i was wondering where you were , since you had not posted in this thread yet ...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> here gary follow these steps and it takes 2 minutes
> http://www.innovationlandscaping.com/fx5/valves.html
> 
> simple as pie .. i was wondering where you were , since you had not posted in this thread yet ...


You know I tried that. Worked like a charm the first time. The second time, I messed up the sequence and water came shooting out of the filter and I got a stern lecture from my wife about keeping the water in the tank instead of on the floor.  So now I just do it the way that I used to do it which is hard work, but I can't mess it up....


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You know I tried that. Worked like a charm the first time. The second time, I messed up the sequence and water came shooting out of the filter and I got a stern lecture from my wife about keeping the water in the tank instead of on the floor.  So now I just do it the way that I used to do it which is hard work, but I can't mess it up....


really ?? i find that sequence works great for me , 

before the found that link i was lost and reaching for towels ...


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

i love purigen.......


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> really ?? i find that sequence works great for me ,
> 
> before the found that link i was lost and reaching for towels ...


Oh the sequence works fine, but my memory doesn't and I opened and closed the wrong tap.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Oh the sequence works fine, but my memory doesn't and I opened and closed the wrong tap.


haha i see .. i find the eheim are even easy to clean or maintain ..

now since i got my 2227 wet/dry under control , i hope when i open it up to add the purgein , it doesnt give me problems ..


----------

